

Ask HN: Review my jQuery Plugin (jQSlickWrap) - JasonWyatt
http://jwf.us/projects/jQSlickWrap
Over the course of the past week I designed and wrote a plugin for jQuery which provides a client-side implementation of the "Sandbag" approach to getting text/content to wrap around the actual contents of a floated image (as opposed to the typical bounding box you are usually stuck with).
======
PanMan
Quite like the idea, and the execution seems simple enough. What I would add
to your site tho, are examples of the actual examples :). Now your examples
are just code, while it would be nice to see them. Either next to the code, or
with tabs, or... You get the idea. Kind of how the jQuery site does it.

------
woid
a great idea Jason!

It is great for dynamic images, but I would think 99% of use cases is for
static image. I would appreciate feature which does the magic and enables me
to render static piece of HTML+CSS for direct replacement.

This way I would be able to bake static version during development and publish
it without dependency on canvas or other tricky methods.

~~~
pierrefar
Wouldn't this "pre-calculated" version work only for a certain combination of
text size, line-height, element widths, and zoom settings?

A pre-calculated version is not much different (conceptually) from just
creating a static image containing the image and the text.

~~~
Tichy
Haven't read all the technical details, but if the idea is to "sandbag" the
image, text of all sizes and fonts should be able to flow around it properly?
All it does is to create shape out of divs that is a closer match to the
visible pixels than a rectangle.

------
jimmybot
I think what's really cool about this is that it looks like a really helpful
tool for breaking the boxy, straight-line feel of nested elements and
display:block that is normally the natural state of web page design. Props.

------
zackham
This looks great, will be using it. If I run into anything I'll let you know.
Am I safe in assuming that if canvas is not supported it just does around-the-
image wrapping?

~~~
JasonWyatt
That's right, it checks for canvas before it tries to do anything. If you find
any bugs or have requests, the google code page where you download it from has
an issue tracker. Glad you like it!

------
pbhjpbhj
nice, like the reflect plugin too (but it could use a spacing option for
"hovering" images above the reflection)

~~~
JasonWyatt
Good idea, thanks!

